# 2005 Madone 5.2 SL Frame Size



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I bought a 54cm madone but the top tube is like 56 plus cm from center to center. I check the frame where the wheel skew locks in the number was 54 one side and another was 58. I am a bit confused. Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Madones are not sized by the top tubes actually.

Just measure it properly and check the Trek archives and you'll get the measurements etc.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the comment. I was asking if it was normal the frame size stamp have two different numbers. One side is 54 and another is 58. The top tube and the seat tube was virtually the same length if I am not mistaking.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

IIRC my 2005 5.2SL was similarly stamped. The inside of the NDS rear dropout was stamped with the size "56" and the DS dropout was stamped with "58." 

My 1983 only has the NDS dropout stamped with a "58" (which is its size)
My 2008 only had the NDS dropout stamped with a "56" with the DS dropout blank.
My 2009 has both the DS and NDS stamped with "56"s. However, the painting and clearcoat somewhat cover the upper portion of the numbers making them a bit hard to read. 

My initial impression is that the frame was repaired with the wrong dropout. But not sure how that would fit with the slightly different angles. Maybe an email to Trek is in order. As uzziefly states, treks are not measured the way you did anyhow. I am pretty sure the geometries are available in the archives there too.

The other thing to do is post a picture of your bike, it is pretty easy to tell the size just looking at a side picture of the frame.

zac


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks, I emailed Trek and no respond yet. The bike was a brand new purchase through an authorized dealer. I am a bit sad with the purchase without knowing more about bicycle at the time. The measurement is based on seat tube then top tub. Mostly trek bikes during those years are the same length top tubes and seat tube.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

shaochieh said:


> Thanks for the comment. I was asking if it was normal the frame size stamp have two different numbers. One side is 54 and another is 58. The top tube and the seat tube was virtually the same length if I am not mistaking.


Hmm... Hence my suggestion to check the archives because that's how you can know for sure.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

that Trek should be sized by the seat tube measurement, center of the BB to the top where the seat tube clamp sits


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks, I think the stamp on the frame is all wrong. The size of the bike is a 56 and it is not helping me a whole lot. I have to shorting the stem a bit to help my back a bit. But it is a nice ride and I really enjoy it.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

shaochieh said:


> Thanks, I think the stamp on the frame is all wrong. The size of the bike is a 56 and it is not helping me a whole lot. I have to shorting the stem a bit to help my back a bit. But it is a nice ride and I really enjoy it.


That you bought if from an authorized Trek bike shop makes it worse. If the seat tube sticker says 54cm, but if you measure the distance of the center of the bottom bracket to the top of seat tube minus the clamp, and it's 56cm, you should go back to the shop and get a new bike at no additional cost to you. The mfr screwed up by putting a wrong frame size sticker on the frame, and the bike shop should have double checked the frame size when they fitted you on it (which if they did not do, it explains it). Either way, it's not your fault.


----------

